# Selling a 4.5 3DS XL?



## Munshine (Jan 19, 2015)

Hiya

A lot has happened recently and it's all just too much for me to comprehend.

I have 2 4.5 3DSs. I only need 1. Is there any demand for 4.5 3DSs? Would I be able to sell it?

(I'm in the UK btw)

Thanks!


----------



## Vappy (Jan 19, 2015)

Of course you'd be able to sell it, but you probably won't get much more for it than any other used XL, since Gateway's downgrader came out almost any 3DS/XL can be downgraded to 4.5.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 19, 2015)

yeah pretty much going 3ds rate for a 4.x 3ds now.....although if your lucky you might still sell it more quickly to someone who isnt following the latest news for a little bit more than going rates.....byt yeah, no real demand for 4.x no more


----------



## JCR1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I sell my spare 4.5 console when i entered about the 9.2 gateway support, now with the money i plan buy a new 3ds with a gateway or sky3ds, if all same functions of gw are available on n3ds i sell my old xl, if not, i keep my 2 consoles.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 19, 2015)

Well GameStop is offering a $100 trade for a 3DS XL AND $75 for standard her in US.  I wouldn't expect any more than that.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 19, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Well GameStop is offering a $100 trade for a 3DS XL AND $75 for standard her in US. I wouldn't expect any more than that.


better to sell stuff to people, not shops....shops want to make money so they wouldn't give you the going rate for them or they make no profit.....i would say just as around friend, family colleagues etc  or stick it on ebay or gumtree


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 19, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> better to sell stuff to people, not shops....shops want to make money so they wouldn't give you the going rate for them or they make no profit.....i would say just as around friend, family colleagues etc  or stick it on ebay or gumtree


In general that is very true.  However, $100 for a used 3DS XL seems real high to me considering they are $150 here on sale.  Back in September when I bought my iPhone 6 ATT gave me $200 credit for my 4 year old iPhone 4 my son had for the past 2 years.  That was WAY above market value.  I don't understand it but sometimes these companies can give you more money in credit than the thing is worth.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 19, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> In general that is very true. However, $100 for a used 3DS XL seems real high to me considering they are $150 here on sale. Back in September when I bought my iPhone 6 ATT gave me $200 credit for my 4 year old iPhone 4 my son had for the past 2 years. That was WAY above market value. I don't understand it but sometimes these companies can give you more money in credit than the thing is worth.


yeah true, best just to check, i sold a old nokia lumia i was given.......cex gave me £100 store credit(funnily thats when i got my 3ds, so yeah this is on topic ), but yeah they where selling for £70 on ebay.....but that's mainly with phones tbh, they don't really track the prices so well


----------



## zackk101 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd actually be interested in buying one of them, if I could get a gateway 3DS included as well. Do you think that would be possible?


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 19, 2015)

zackk101 said:


> I'd actually be interested in buying one of them, if I could get a gateway 3DS included as well. Do you think that would be possible?


Check his country.  Do you really want an out of region console?  It gets complicated even with "region free"


----------



## zackk101 (Jan 20, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Check his country. Do you really want an out of region console? It gets complicated even with "region free"


 
Good point, i didn't catch that. But i am still in need of a gateway 3ds card, so if i could get just the card, that would be awesome


----------



## Munshine (Jan 20, 2015)

zackk101 said:


> Good point, i didn't catch that. But i am still in need of a gateway 3ds card, so if i could get just the card, that would be awesome


Just check the Gateway website and check resellers


----------



## Singularity_UK (Jan 20, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Check his country. Do you really want an out of region console? It gets complicated even with "region free"


 
Does it? Because I bought a US XL for cheap and I'm in the UK; I was under the impression that it wouldn't be an issue with having a Gateway.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 20, 2015)

Singularity_UK said:


> Does it? Because I bought a US XL for cheap and I'm in the UK; I was under the impression that it wouldn't be an issue with having a Gateway.


Eshop and local play are issues.


----------



## Singularity_UK (Jan 21, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Eshop and local play are issues.


 
What about online play and game updates?


----------



## AlexShreader (Nov 29, 2019)

> Hiya
> 
> A lot has happened recently and it's all just too much for me to comprehend.
> 
> ...


Hello from 2019, did you find a way to sell it ?


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 29, 2019)

AlexShreader said:


> Hello from 2019, did you find a way to sell it ?


Why are you bumping a five-year-old thread?

CFW has changed completely in the last five years and there is no longer any practical advantage to having a 3DS with old firmware.


----------

